# Android-Lücke ermöglicht Datenklau



## Newsfeed (23 November 2010)

Eine Lücke im Webbrowser von Android erlaubt es Angreifern, Dateien von Smartphones zu entwenden, wenn das Opfer eine präparierte Webseite besucht. Offenbar sind alle Android-Versionen betroffen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

